# how to bind mysql on multiple addresses

## ponch

I got several interfaces on my server. Now, mysqld listens only localhost, but it's not enough for my needs. How to point in config, that it should be binded on, for example, localhost and 192.168.3.3.

The answer, --bind-address 0.0.0.0 is not solution.

----------

## buzzin

in my.cnf

```
bind-address    = 127.0.0.1, 192.168.3.3
```

----------

## ponch

It seems not to work.

That what i see with netstat -ltpn:

tcp   0  0  255.255.255.255:3306  0.0.0.0:*  LISTEN  8644/mysqld

----------

## buzzin

Mine shows up as;

```

tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN      30469/mysqld

```

----------

## ponch

It's now an answer in my case, coz i don't need it to be bind on all interfaces.

----------

## z-lite

Have you tried --bind-address=192.168.3.3 (with the =) and I don't know if the MySQL server can be binded to multiple IP addresses.

----------

## ponch

 *z-lite wrote:*   

> Have you tried --bind-address=192.168.3.3 (with the =) and I don't know if the MySQL server can be binded to multiple IP addresses.

 

I even didn't try with out "="

----------

## z-lite

 *ponch wrote:*   

> The answer, --bind-address 0.0.0.0 is not solution.

 

Your first post says --bind-address 0.0.0.0 so I assume you didn't use the =

----------

## ponch

 *z-lite wrote:*   

>  *ponch wrote:*   The answer, --bind-address 0.0.0.0 is not solution. 
> 
> Your first post says --bind-address 0.0.0.0 so I assume you didn't use the =

 

Ok, simply i did not attach an importance for that momemt.

----------

